# DIY Amp Building?



## eon_shift (Apr 16, 2008)

Can anyone recomend me some good diy amp building sites i already know of two AX84.com and ampage. Solid state or tube sites are welcome also any diy effects websites would be nice too.

Thanks in advance

James.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I only know about the AX84 one. 

What are you looking to build? What was rattling around in my head was a small tube combo unit to add a bit tube-smoothness to the output of a Line6 Pod.

Ray


----------



## Hcash (Apr 16, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...anyone-ever-tried-building-their-own-amp.html

Building Your Own Tube Amp | ken-gilbert.com

Other interesting amp info:

Schematic Heaven - FREE Amp Schematics Tube Amp Schematics Valve Amp Schematics Effect Schematics Effect Pedal Schematics Guitar Amp Schematics Bass Amp Schematics Fender Amp Schematics Marshall Amp Schematics Gibson Amp Schematics Vox Amp Schematics

Mike's tube amp pages


I've been doing research on building my own preamp. But my income won't allow it...


----------



## bostjan (Apr 16, 2008)

I want an amp that has two tube channels and two solid state channels. 

I built an amp long ago in a city far away. I actually left it in my office when I switched jobs. Can you believe that? What a lame way to lose an amp. I'll have to try again when I have time.


----------



## eon_shift (Apr 16, 2008)

well at first i just want to build a simple 1 or two channel practise amp then i'd go from their after i get the basics.


----------



## skinhead (Apr 17, 2008)

DIYitalia is an awesome web, only that's in italian.

http://www.diyitalia.it/

Also

DIY Tube Guitar Amp Page

And to buy all the shit

Antique Electronic Supply

Eurotubes


----------



## wes225 (Apr 17, 2008)

how about a hi-gain 2x12 Solid State monster?


----------



## Trepan (Apr 18, 2008)

sound.westhost.com

He's got a few solid state guitar amps, but one is 100W meant to be a head that can power a variety of speaker combos, including 2 4x12 (full stack).


----------



## Benzesp (Apr 18, 2008)

https://taweber.powweb.com/store/kits.htm

great place to get a small amp kit up to a full 100w head kit and get fammilar with building.


----------

